# Pressure Cooker



## bprescot (Mar 16, 2011)

So I'd like to pick up a pressure cooker. I picked up one about 5 years ago, that lasted about two months. Luckily I wasn't in the kitchen when it blew, but that's what it did, spewing stock, bones, and veg everywhere, and leaving a nice size chunk missing from the nearby wall. My own fault, I suppose, for getting the closeout special at BB&B. 

SO, anyone have experience with a solid, not going to kill my wallet pressure cooker? 

-Ben


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

Top of the line is Kuhn Rikon -- I have two of them, and recommend them highly. I think you would have to plot and scheme and use a lot of ingenuity to make them blow as they have 5 safety devices built in to the very heavy stainless pot and lid: the regular spring-loaded steam valve, a secondary emergency valve that will open if the pressure gets above a certain level, a third valve that will open if those two fail, a device that will push the large rubber gasket open if the first two devices fail and the pressure gets above a certain point, and the lid is designed so that it can't be removed under pressure. If I wanted to build a IED, I'd use a Kuhn Rikon pressure cooker to house the explosives. http://kuhnrikon.com/products/pressure_cookers/

If you don't want to spend that much, look at the Fagor Pressure Cookers. I'm told by other pressure-cooker users that they make excellent products. 

Amazon carries both brands.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 16, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> Top of the line is Kuhn Rikon -- I have two of them, and recommend them highly. I think you would have to plot and scheme and use a lot of ingenuity to make them blow as they have 5 safety devices built in to the very heavy stainless pot and lid: the regular spring-loaded steam valve, a secondary emergency valve that will open if the pressure gets above a certain level, a third valve that will open if those two fail, a device that will push the large rubber gasket open if the first two devices fail and the pressure gets above a certain point, and the lid is designed so that it can't be removed under pressure. If I wanted to build a IED, I'd use a Kuhn Rikon pressure cooker to house the explosives. http://kuhnrikon.com/products/pressure_cookers/
> 
> If you don't want to spend that much, look at the Fagor Pressure Cookers. I'm told by other pressure-cooker users that they make excellent products.
> 
> Amazon carries both brands.


 
i have a fagor duo at home... i would recommend it over other fagor types. Also, i got the combo large and small version... very useful.

WMF makes nice ones too... i just couldnt afford one


----------



## mikemac (Mar 16, 2011)

If the Kuhn Rikon is the Hattori HD of preassure cookers, the the Magefesa is the original Tojiro DP (or maybe the PS..)

They've always been lsited as an equal to the Kuhn at a significantly lower price (and with relatively poor documentation, so get one of Lorena Sass' cookbooks). Personally I got their preassure fryer and it is a tank. You _cannot_ preassure fry in a 'regular' preassure cooker.

BTW - once you get to preassure, you should be able to turn 'em low and leave 'em for a pretty long time.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also have the Fagor duo, very happy with it so far. I took the canning set, but I wish I had the second smaller pot - often cooking for one, and the large one is a bit much at times. Buying the small and large combo definitely makes sense IMHO.

Stefan


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 on Lorna Sass's many cookbooks for the pressure cooker. 

Also: _Pressure Cooking for Everyone _by Rick Rodgers and Arlene Ward
And: _Express Cooking_ by Barry Bluestein & Kevin Morrissey
And, believe it or not, _Pressure Cooking for Dummies_


----------



## bprescot (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the info and recommendations everyone! I'll check all those books and brands out.


----------

